# Kurt Angles chance in MMA?



## NiteEyez (Apr 14, 2008)

There has been alot of talk and press that former olympic gold medalist Kurt Angle, who used to perform for the WWE(F) and currently performs in TNA wrestling companies has been training for a year in MMA. Angle has announced that he'd like to fight, and rates himself very highly. Given that Angle is 39, has a history of severe neck problems, is physically pretty 'shot' and has no real strking experience, what do you think his chances would be.

I know that both the UFC and ELITE have made him BIG offers, however Angle is apparently waiting for the right package. Persoanlly i think Angle Vs Shamrock even know would sell like hot cakes, but given hislack of experience and physical problems i think he'd be foolish to risk entering the 'real' ranks.

wats the consensus??


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

he'd beat everyone in fact its pointles him entering as it wouldnt technically be a competition cause hes too damn good

web definition of competiton "A test of skill or ability; a contest:" he clearly wouldnt be "testing" himself no more than i would, if say i wanted to wrestle an 8 year old


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I hope that's a joke salmirza? Although you are a wrestler so you will have that mentality that wrestling is better than all.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

What weight is he, would he fight at LHW?

I think a LOT of fighters would ruin him tbh, he may be a great wrestler but there are loads of great wrestlers in the UFC, Dan Henderson, Matt Hamill, Matt hughes, GSP etc...


----------



## tam (Jun 7, 2008)

this has been rumoured for like 3 years and its still not happened.

not interested.

plus his wife is total rank.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

He Would Do Ok Against Rubbish Fighters .. Maybe ..

With Angle, He Would Always look for takedowns and using his wrestling move ..

He's not a striker, He Would Get KO'd By Wanderlei ..

He Is Too Old to learn multiple aspects ..

If He was the same age as bobby lashley then maybe yeah ..


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

no its not a joke kurt angle was out drinking about 2 months ago and bumped into chuck liddel, and forrest griffin from the ufc, they tried it on and he took em both out, you wont read about it in the mainstream press but ive manage to find the story on the net;

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=ufc+kurt+angle&meta=

ps i dont think wrestlers are better than anyone else, i dont even think its good for self defence, i just enjoy doin it


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

I think he'd do well enough, but I don't think he'd even try unless he thought he'd be a champ, and in my opinion he couldn't be a UFC champ at least. If he decided to do it his best bet would probably be in Elite XC. I think a good BJJ guy would happily let him in their guard then go to work on him.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

salmirza said:


> no its not a joke kurt angle was out drinking about 2 months ago and bumped into chuck liddel, and forrest griffin from the ufc, they tried it on and he took em both out, you wont read about it in the mainstream press but ive manage to find the story on the net;
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=ufc+kurt+angle&meta=
> 
> ps i dont think wrestlers are better than anyone else, i dont even think its good for self defence, i just enjoy doin it


Mate, that's just a link to a google search and does sound like only so much internet BS.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

It probably (definitely) is BS.

Kurt Angle sucks. Just neck crank him and he dies. Easy.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

JayC said:


> It probably (definitely) is BS.
> 
> Kurt Angle sucks. Just neck crank him and he dies. Easy.


What!!! TNA champ and I think he held some title when he was with WWE

sucks? I dont think so :no:


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

He was a very very good amateur wrestler, and a very good pro wreslter and entertainer but MMA is totally different. Saying that though most of the TNA roster actually train MMA as part of their regimen.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

WWE are you kidding me, ****ing hell mate what do they feed people in Birmingham


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Bump for Brummys to tell us of there culinary preferences


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

JayC said:


> WWE are you kidding me, ****ing hell mate what do they feed people in Birmingham


"they" who are they we feed ourselves here in brum unless you re a small child or disabled,

take a chill pill my brother from another mother

conclusion kurt angle= awesome to the power of 10


----------



## Adam King (Oct 8, 2008)

To be honest I was a great fan of Kurt in his younger years but for him to enter the MMA he must be kidding, I know my limitations and how much my body has been ruined, maybe he should learn his, and decide to hang up his leotard and possibly go into coaching (where in my opinion I think he would excell and be a great asset to the up and coming stars of the future).


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

salmirza said:


> "they" who are they we feed ourselves here in brum unless you re a small child or disabled,
> 
> take a chill pill my brother from another mother
> 
> conclusion kurt angle= awesome to the power of 10


Oh sorry, I've been told good and proper there.

I think you must be the small child, saying that winning a championship in WWE means you're good. Are you one of those people that still thinks Santa Claus is real too?!


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

No chance. He's too old, he's had his neck broken too many times to get licensed and he'd never in a ****ing million years be able to get clean long enough to pass a drugs test.

If he'd gone into mma straight after the 96 olympics though he'd have been a ufc champ by now.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

JayC said:


> WWE are you kidding me, ****ing hell mate what do they feed people in Birmingham





marc said:


> Bump for Brummys to tell us of there culinary preferences


Jay C.. he he.. your funny dude. And i dont mean that in any sarcastic way. Your reactions to people's comment's are top notch.

Any how's.. re brummy food. I live in an up turned boat in the middle of the steam pump island on the aston express way, near the city centre. As a result i can never get off the island due to the traffic during the day and im scared of the dark at night. So i tend to aprehend small pigeon's with my lightning reaction's. I also get any pass council worker's when they come to cut the grass in the summer, but they are usualy quite fat. I like to eat healthily. A good bit of fibre from my nail clipping's is had every now and again. As for water i drink my own urine.

Now you know what us brummies eat.:rofl:

PS: the WWE title thing is funny though.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

Chibi Sean said:


> No chance. He's too old, he's had his neck broken too many times to get licensed and he'd never in a ****ing million years be able to get clean long enough to pass a drugs test.
> 
> If he'd gone into mma straight after the 96 olympics though he'd have been a ufc champ by now.





JayC said:


> Oh sorry, I've been told good and proper there.
> 
> I think you must be the small child, saying that winning a championship in WWE means you're good. Are you one of those people that still thinks Santa Claus is real too?!


hang on im confused are we talking about santa claus or kurt angle both great fighters in my view though not sure about the choice of colour santa claus chooses gor his gee


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

salmirza said:


> hang on im confused are we talking about santa claus or kurt angle both great fighters in my view though not sure about the choice of colour santa claus chooses gor his gee


HeHe.. touche..as in the french .. ya know.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

You're definitely taking the mick then!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I aint takin the mik Jay C. A bit of verbal sparring is good fun some time's.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I mean the other brummie, he's taking the michael, that fadge fromage


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Oih bon, sava mon amei.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

this just in

kurt angle's so tough he can slam a revolving door

santa clause who can also jujitsu james to death is also so tough he can run around the world quick time and punch..himself in the back of the head

now james i know u aspire to be a cross between kurt angle and santa claus but ur not there yet... just let it go man, and all will be forgiven


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Santa Claus mate, his favourite move is the hohoplata!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

why run so fast to catch the back of your head with a punch when you can do this standing still??- or is this just to up your cardio???, I'd love to be that fast - Santa Claus has skillz man.

"Everbody has a plan until they get hit" Mirko Cro Cop - very apt you can be a fit bugger but once you crap yourself and get an adrenaline dump after being clipped - its a different game. I think Angle may end up dead in a choke with a broken neck dammnnn - Marc has cracked my neck like 8 months ago and its still knackered - have to crack it each day..an that was when he tried to pull my head off instead of turn his wrist for a guillotine!!!!now Brock Lensar anyone....


----------

